#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Indian history in 2011

## erjala sunil

indian history 2011





  Similar Threads: Need HELP for All Indian Written Examination 2014 for admission in M. Tech CSE Programmes, Indian School of Mines, Dhanbad Jobs 2011 DRDO Recruitment 2011 Written Exam Date Syllabus AIEEE 2011 Answer Key, AIEEE 2011 Answers, AIEEE 2011 Solutions - Download PDF Will India repeat History after 23 years in Cricket World Cup 2011?? Upsc indian history civil services previous paper

----------


## ammusonu

nice one.. thnx  :):

----------


## jitu17

its greatttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## cool.taniya

really gud!!...

----------


## kamaxirav

The record of Native indian starts with proof of individual action of Homo sapiens provided that 75,000 decades ago, or with previously hominids such as Homo erectus from about 500,000 decades ago. The Indus Area Society, which propagate and prospered in the northwestern aspect of the Native indian subcontinent from c. 3300 to 1300 BCE in present-day Pakistan and north west Native indian, was the first significant civilization in Southern Japan. A innovative and technically innovative city lifestyle designed in the Older Harappan interval, from 2600 to 1900 BCE. This Brown Age civilization flattened before the end of the second millennium BCE and was followed by the Metal Age Vedic Society, which prolonged over much of the Indo-Gangetic simply and which experienced the increase of significant polities known as the Mahajanapadas. In one of these kingdoms, Magadha, Mahavira and Gautama Buddha were created in the 6th or 5th millennium BCE and propagate their śramanic concepts.

----------


## amydecia

The document is about India 2010 but you tiled the thread Indian history in 2011!!!!
Anyway this file have such a useful information i can ignore it :):

----------

